# In work, just got hpt after 2 years/5 clomid cycles - haven't even told hubbie!



## Juliemonty30 (Nov 7, 2007)

After 2 years ttc #2, five clomid at 150mg, I think I am actually pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG just needed to tell someone! Got a practically invisible line on first response this morning, so didn't want to tell hubbie as I could have imagined it - just got a faint + on clearblue - I am sitting calm as you like in work and can't tell anyone........

Last time (after 18months of trying) I put the test stick in the cupboard and asked him to get something out of it for dinner - he reached over and pulled out a can of stewed steak without even noticing it - so this time I am going to cook him stewed steak for tea and see if he figures it out!!!

Good luck to everyone, I can't believe it!!!!!

Julie


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

julie welldone hunny  think the steak idea is a lovely one  

let me know + if you like i will add you to the clomid BFP's list   its good to see when others get there dream

xxx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey well done   

Thats great news!! I love the bit were your sat at work andd cant tell anyone, made me giggle  

good luck hun, sounds like a BFP to me..

Let us know if the hubby picks up on the stewed steak gag   xxxx


----------



## Juliemonty30 (Nov 7, 2007)

Well needless to say hubbie is over the moon - I had the stewed steak ready for him coming home but he didn't twig so I asked him to get the bread out of the cupboard and instead there was the test, he nearly died!

Early scan in three weeks - so we will try not to get too excited until then, but it is hard not to get ahead of yourself!!!!!!


Good luck to everyone, and thank you all for your support over the last two years!

Julie


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey Juliemonty

Congrats once again. I was just wondering, did you do anything different this month? I see you stopped smoking, when did you do that?? I stopped smoking 5 days ago, prob wont help but I thought it was worth a try!
Did you have any symptoms before you tested? 

Let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations hun on your BFP!!

Nikki xx


----------



## Juliemonty30 (Nov 7, 2007)

What worked for us this month:

We both stopped smoking 3 months ago (I did so with the niQuittin lozenges - prepaid with Boots for 4 months perscriptions) - I honestly believe this is what made the difference, as our sperm analysis wasn't great...

I also drank pineapple juice and ate the odd brazil nut, but not many.

We used preseed twice and my hubbie had a cup of strong coffee before one of our attempts and he swears that is what did it.

To top it all off I am due on my birthday - New Years Eve!!!!

Good luck to everyone, and thanks you so much for your support,

Julie


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

just wanted to say congratulations honey!!!!


amanda xx


----------

